# Drying and Packaging Hops



## cpsmusic (20/3/13)

Hi,

I'm a first-time hop grower. I've managed to produce a reasonable crop of Goldings. I've made a basic dryer using some flywire and a wooden frame. I have two questions:

Firstly, how long should the hops be dried for?

Secondly, once the hops are dry what are my options for storing them? Do I need to get a vacuum sealer or could I just put them in an airtight container?

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Yob (20/3/13)

Drying time will depend on their moisture content but a few days is about right (was for mine anyway) up to 7 days (as I believe Dr. S did)

Vac Sealer is best but really depends on when you want to use them. If you are using them on the weekend or next, personally I'd go some ziplock bags and get as much air out as possible. I'd probably try to avoid loose in a container.

:icon_cheers:


----------

